# Still Recovered Almost 2 years later



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I just logged on because someone messaged me on here. I haven't been on the site in months, but I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still recovered and have been for almost a year. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

FUCCCCK YEAHHHH!

can you describe the process. please !!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah can you please go into detail how you recovered


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Glad to hear it man!!


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

PhoenixDown said:


> FUCCCCK YEAHHHH!
> 
> can you describe the process. please !!


I know I've gone over it (probably in much better detail than I could now). It was a gradual process though. You don't just wake up and one day it's gone. It was around a 6 month process. Then one day you realize you don't have it anymore. I'm an avid reader and exerciser which may have helped (I don't know though, everyone is different). I know that when I first had DP I couldn't even read one page let alone a whole book because I couldn't concentrate. I think just retraining myself on a lot of things helped. Sorry I couldn't be more help, but I hope everyone gets better.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Any existential fears advice ?


----------

